# Broomhill Hospital - Glasgow (Pic Heavy)



## WeeT (Nov 4, 2007)

A few shots from Broomhill Hospital from a few weeks back - I enjoyed this hospital alot! Hope you like... 
























































































































































And a video clip of Broomhill Hospital: [ame]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pxrPyjpC-Mo[/ame]


----------



## lost (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice one! You get some bravery points for going in the dark, it's a fuggin' deathtrap.


----------



## WeeT (Nov 4, 2007)

Tell me about it! It was pishin' down aswell, had to dive through dripping water from the roofs to avoid my camera getting soaked


----------

